
Typo. is out. Is it a good thing? - awame
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/typo-is-out-is-it-a-good-thing-adb58f4736
======
byoung2
That post looks like it was translated into English using Google Translate.
Since your value proposition is helping businesses avoid being discredited due
to grammar mistakes, it would make sense to follow your own advice for your
posts as well.

~~~
awame
Fair point. It's not my website. Maybe you can help them.

